# The Prospect Thread III



## garnetpalmetto

Baseball America Top 100

Baseball Prospectus Top 101

Keith Law's Top 100


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Keith Law just updated his top-50 on ESPN. Does anyone have access to provide highlights?


----------



## rangerssharks414

Gavin Lux got called up to Triple-A two weeks ago.

13 games later...

.500/.550/.926 with four homers

Sure, it's the PCL, but wtf...


----------



## darko

Numbers are obviously inflated but Lux is very good. I'm sold.


----------



## darko

He's ready.


----------



## evolutionbaby

Luis Urias is finally up for the Padres


----------



## rangerssharks414

evolutionbaby said:


> Luis Urias is finally up for the Padres




I can't believe it took them this long to call him back up. Kinsler is awful.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Time to get Jiggy with it, LA.


----------



## Filthy Dangles

evolutionbaby said:


> Luis Urias is finally up for the Padres






rangerssharks414 said:


> I can't believe it took them this long to call him back up. Kinsler is awful.




Probably something to do with the garbage that is the Red Tape and Politics of Service Time. They need to fix that bullshit, but it's understandable why a team does it, to maximize the control of players when their not ready to really compete yet.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Bo Bichette called up, it appears.



A bit odd as he has been in a slump.


----------



## AtlantaWhaler




----------



## darko

I'd have Bobby Witt Jr top-10. Reminds me of young Manny Machado.


----------



## MMC




----------



## Marc the Habs Fan




----------



## rangerssharks414

mymerlincat said:


>





I hate player comps, but he reminds me of a slower Altuve.


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Looking like we're one step closer to the expected Acuna-Waters-Pache longtime outfield of the Braves.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Marlins recalled Isan Diaz (one of the guys they got in the Yelich trade). He was doing very well at AAA and he homered today in his first game.


----------



## SSF

damn, missed seeing Madrigal again by 5 days.


----------



## MurrayBannerman

The reigning ACC Player of the Year was hitting next to me yesterday at the training facility I'm at. That was pretty neat.


----------



## darko

MurrayBannerman said:


> The reigning ACC Player of the Year was hitting next to me yesterday at the training facility I'm at. That was pretty neat.




He's a big boy.


----------



## MurrayBannerman

darko said:


> He's a big boy.



Can confirm.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Astros recall Abraham Toro, who is from my hometown. He was on a roll after being promoted to AAA. Good stuff!


----------



## MurrayBannerman




----------



## rangerssharks414

MurrayBannerman said:


>





Just imagine a top four of:

Madrigal, Robert, Jimenez and Vaughn late next year?

Edit: Derp, forgot Moncada


----------



## SSF

Carlson wont be a September callup for the Cardinals


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan




----------



## darko

Marc the Habs Fan said:


>





@rangerssharks414 your boy


----------



## Blackhawkswincup




----------



## rangerssharks414

darko said:


> @rangerssharks414 your boy




Just because I didn't want to trade him for fantasy doesn't mean he's my boy, haha.

Seriously though, I think he's going to be really good. I just don't think playing him a few times a week and hitting in the bottom third isn't the right thing for his development. I get that he's an upgrade over what they could trot out against righties, and I get that the Dodgers' lineup is really deep. But do you really want him playing a few times a week and that's it? I'd almost rather not play him at all so he possibly doesn't go so long between games. Or even worse, he struggles and loses some confidence.


----------



## DougieSmash

Here is the Prospect Team of the Year

I wonder if Kevin Cron could be the next Luke Voit?


----------



## hockeykicker

nats top prospect in lineup tonight


----------



## Spoiled Bratt

What’s the deal with Jasson Dominguez? This kid is a freaking beast, I mean he looks like Aaron Donald and he’s only 17?!?!?

Is this kid the next big thing or he’s just a power hitter that will eventually turn into a stud DH?


----------



## darko

Taylors lost step said:


> What’s the deal with Jasson Dominguez? This kid is a freaking beast, I mean he looks like Aaron Donald and he’s only 17?!?!?
> 
> Is this kid the next big thing or he’s just a power hitter that will eventually turn into a stud DH?




He's 17. Plenty of loud tools including above average speed but again he's 17.


----------



## punk_o_holic

White Sox to sign Yoelki Cesepedes. Mlb pipeline had him number 1 on their international prospect list. Can't be officially until Jan when international signing begins.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

No downside

2M to sign him so no big deal to club if he doesn't work out

Like buying a $1 lotto ticket with grand prize of $1M

If it hits your thrilled if not you only spent a $1 so no big downside


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Blackhawkswincup said:


> No downside
> 
> 2M to sign him so no big deal to club if he doesn't work out
> 
> Like buying a $1 lotto ticket with grand prize of $1M
> 
> If it hits your thrilled if not you only spent a $1 so no big downside




Meanwhile, in Robert Nutting's office...


----------



## punk_o_holic

Astros sign Pedro Leon to a contract. He'll get a $4 million signing bonus. He was originally was supposed to sign last year but the signing period got pushed back to today. Glad both kept their agreement. Big for Houston since they won't have their 1st and 2nd round picks once again.


----------



## Dr Salt

This year has a potential for a loaded rookie class, especially if Kelenic Gore and Franco get a fair chance. Safe graduation bets include Carlson Mizze Pearson Anderson Sanchez and Randy. Yes the latter three are still specs.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Losing 4 straight to the Mariners leads to change.


----------



## darko

Marc the Habs Fan said:


> Losing 4 straight to the Mariners leads to change.





About time. He lit up AAA.


----------



## SSF

definitely was not service time manipulation though, that is all i know.


----------



## Thucydides

Is Rutschman going to make the show this year ?


----------



## darko

Thucydides said:


> Is Rutschman going to make the show this year ?




Cup of coffee at the end of the season would be my guess.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup




----------



## Thucydides

I think Larnach on the Twins is going to have a big second half .


----------



## punk_o_holic

Not like anyone cares but with the Myles Straw trade, the Astros called up CF Jake Meyers. Don't follow prospects enough so maybe I'm wrong but seemed like he came out of nowhere this season. Let's if he can beat Chas McCormick for the starting CF position.


----------



## BKIslandersFan

Marc the Habs Fan said:


> Losing 4 straight to the Mariners leads to change.




I WANDER how he will fare in the majors.


----------



## hotcabbagesoup

BKIslandersFan said:


> I WANDER how he will fare in the majors.




Not all those who WANDER are lost


----------



## Dr Salt

Franco is officially graduated, Adley is #1 on the lists now, my personal pick for the spot would be Julio Rodriguez.


----------



## Michigan

Ben Joyce throws 104.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Really tough blow for one of the Tigers' top prospects.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

He may be so talented that it doesn't matter but this feels like another Mariners rush job. He has 206 PA's in AA.


----------



## SSF

Looking forward to watching a lot of Southern League action this year. 
FIrst game will be Greenville Drive in 2 weeks


----------



## SSF

Jake Sanford, what a boob


----------



## Big Poppa Puck

Nolan Gorman and Matthew Liberatore are coming up for the Cardinals this weekend.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Adley Rutschman called up by the Orioles!


----------



## SSF

Big Poppa Puck said:


> Nolan Gorman and Matthew Liberatore are coming up for the Cardinals this weekend.




guess who is going to see the Redbirds this week. damnit.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Another torn ACL for Royce Lewis while playing CF...why they had him there, I can't quite figure out.

Just brutal.


----------



## Unholy Diver

Oneil Cruz & Bligh Madris called up by the Pirates today, 5 rbi between them so far tonight in the 3rd inning


----------



## SSF

Wow, Jon Singleton sighted in Nashville. Batting. 197 on the year but just hit one to the track


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Another top prospect rushed for no good reason who needs to go back down. When will teams learn? He didn't even have 400 PA's *combined* between AA and AAA before the Tigers put him on their roster.


----------



## Fenway




----------



## DougieSmash

Gunnar Henderson officially #1 prospect in the game. Elias know how to draft, wow.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Guillorme is out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Quid Pro Clowe

Shea Langeliers called up today and playing.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

One of the best prospects in the game coming up.


----------



## punk_o_holic

Astros are promoting 2 of their top prospects.

C,1B,LF Yanier Diaz who was acquired at last years trade deadline from Cleveland. Could be promoted soon since Meyers got sent down today.

SP, Hunter Brown who recently made it into the updated MLB top 100. Sometimes comes in as a relief pitcher. He'll be promoted on Sept 1st when roster expands.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

He was striking out a lot in AAA so I'd keep expectations in check.


----------



## Chimaera

Marc the Habs Fan said:


> He was striking out a lot in AAA so I'd keep expectations in check.




A bit... though his splits against right handers versus left handers will likely be some of the cause. They'll sit him against Lefties, not only because of strikeouts, but because they need to keep him under 130 ab's.


----------



## Halladay

The Phillies have a pitcher (Andrew Painter) who was drafted last year out of highschool and is only 19. He dominated A ball and got promoted to AA Reading (which is a very tough place to pitch at) and made his 4th start there tonight. Dominant. I think the only way he isnt in the big leagues next year if he gets hurt.


----------



## JWK

IMO, he’s our top prospect over Veen. Excited to see him A)develop and trade him away for nothing B) mismanage him


----------



## Michigan

Here's a first look at 2023's top Draft prospects


Southeastern Conference teams have won the last three College World Series. Now they're poised to dominate the top of the Draft like no league ever has before. The most players one conference has ever landed in the top five picks is three by the SEC in 2020 with Arkansas’ Heston




www.mlb.com


----------



## Michigan

Here's Pipeline's first full 2023 mock draft


The new Draft Top 100 Prospects list is out, so now we should be ready to project the first round of the 2023 Draft, right? Sure, why not. Jim Callis has broken down the Draft class and now it’s time to see who is going to go where in the




www.mlb.com


----------

